# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Diciembre 2014: Preparados para el rally, que los trolls no ganen la par



## ... (1 Dic 2014)

El Ibex cerrará el año por encima de los 11.000


----------



## ¿Qué? (1 Dic 2014)

10.000 puntos

mi última oferta

pole y pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## javiorz (1 Dic 2014)

Ojala el hilo recupere el rumbo...


----------



## mpbk (1 Dic 2014)

digo hola hasta que me prohiban entrar en el hilo..

habéis pasado por el hilo de bolsa e inversiones? eso si son buenas operativas.


----------



## ... (2 Dic 2014)

Up!

P.D.: Como el Ibex


----------



## CarneconOjos (2 Dic 2014)

Que putada haber perdido este foro maravilloso del tema mítico Ibex 35 . Tengo que reconocer que yo no entraba en el nunca, pero no había un día que no lo buscara para aprender de lo que exponían aquí muchos foreros . Ahora me falta una referencia de cabecera bursátil y es difícil encontrar algo parecido como lo que se leía por aquí . 

Creo que a "muerto" de éxito como murió INVERTIA !! por aquellos años donde participaban los mas granado del tradin bursátil de España .

Una pena espero que esto no dure mucho a sin, y que vuelva a ser lo que era S2 ..


----------



## Topongo (2 Dic 2014)




----------



## egarenc (2 Dic 2014)




----------



## mpbk (2 Dic 2014)

hilo fail

burbuja esta muerta

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 23:45 ----------




CarneconOjos dijo:


> Que putada haber perdido este foro maravilloso del tema mítico Ibex 35 . Tengo que reconocer que yo no entraba en el nunca, pero no había un día que no lo buscara para aprender de lo que exponían aquí muchos foreros . Ahora me falta una referencia de cabecera bursátil y es difícil encontrar algo parecido como lo que se leía por aquí .
> 
> Creo que a "muerto" de éxito como murió INVERTIA !! por aquellos años donde participaban los mas granado del tradin bursátil de España .
> 
> Una pena espero que esto no dure mucho a sin, y que vuelva a ser lo que era S2 ..



pero si no habia nada bueno......yo por lo menos no aprendia nada.
pasate por bolsa e inversiones y ahi hay mis ganancias


----------



## Lukatovic (3 Dic 2014)

Dios! que pena de hilo...

A ver si reflota un poco.


----------



## davinci (3 Dic 2014)

Con lo fácil que habría sido darle a "ignorar" a los trolls en vez de contestar cada una de sus idioteces, copón.


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2014)

Por una vez, vamos a mantener las buenas costumbres ::::::

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md6zfAfn9ac


----------



## Topongo (4 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Por una vez, vamos a mantener las buenas costumbres ::::::
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md6zfAfn9ac



Pero .....
Pero...
:: menuda demigrancia

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 07:34 ----------

Saludos foristas , exforistas y demás
Ayer entré en técnicas, poco se puede decir de ella? Hoy tenemos hr, construirá planta de acido nitrico en noruega.
http://www.tecnicasreunidas.es/es/c...dor=499&fechaDesde=&idCategoria=0&fechaHasta=

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Que viene (4 Dic 2014)

Bertok mamón! Eso no se hace.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Dic 2014)

Hijo puta...


----------



## davinci (4 Dic 2014)

¿Qué os parece la trayectoria de Ezentis? Sé que es chicharro dorado, pero a lo mejor alguno le veis el truco, ya sea parriba o pabajo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Dic 2014)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece la trayectoria de Ezentis? Sé que es chicharro dorado, pero a lo mejor alguno le veis el truco, ya sea parriba o pabajo



Este año tuve unas poquillas. Compre a mediados de año en 0.80, subió a 1.08 y lo acabé vendiendo en 0.75 ::. Y afortunadamente ya que ha llegado hasta 0.56. Ahora no las toco ni con un palo.

En teoría al perder 0.70 en Octubre el objetivo técnico es 0.40...pero con chicharros premium nunca se save.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2014)

1º Bertok mamón
2º Parece que Bestinfond ha recuperado después del Pamaresazo. Se cumple la máxima de nadie es imprescindible aunque ha sido año perdido a nivel de rentabilidad.
Tenéis intención de seguir dentro o lo vais a mover a otro fondo? Metavalor tampoco es que esté saliéndose precisamente.


----------



## Namreir (4 Dic 2014)

Hoy habla el maestro Droghos, hacedor de dinero, multiplicador de lereles, creador de rikesa.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 12:28 ----------

Ah, y el ibex ya esta en rojo.


----------



## Topongo (4 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Hoy habla el maestro Droghos, hacedor de dinero, multiplicador de lereles, creador de rikesa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 12:28 ----------
> 
> Ah, y el ibex ya esta en rojo.



Pues a ver que se cuenta... supongo que dirá: "lo que sea necesario blah blah blah", subidon y luego guano, como las 33 últimas veces...

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 12:50 ----------

Está claro que abengoa y fcc son las locomotoras de Europa,tractoras de la NEP ::


----------



## Topongo (4 Dic 2014)

Esta vez guano sin subidón... o toca al reves? ienso:

También muy guapo lo de Bankia y sus cuentas falsas


----------



## Namreir (4 Dic 2014)

Veo las cuentas falseadas de bankia, y lo subo a beneficios de 200 millones

Bankia cierra junio con 205 millones de euros de beneficios y un 6,3% de morosidad | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## Topongo (4 Dic 2014)

Cagüen justo ahora que iban a recuperar los pluses a los empleados...


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Dic 2014)

Guanos hilos.

Mario habló.


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2014)

Y vaya reversal que han metido, el que se haya dejado cortos mañana se va a reir pero bien...

Rumores de QE, como siempre la puta mierda de bolsas moviendose por puta mierda de dimes y diretes.

Asco de negocio.

DEP.


----------



## Namreir (4 Dic 2014)

Nuevo máximo historico del SP 

Asi no hay forma de predecir el apocalipsis

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 20:51 ----------

Eso si, cuando esto se desplome va a ser mitico, veremos a los bancos centrales comprando a saco en bolsa para sostener los indices.

Al tiempo.


----------



## juanfer (4 Dic 2014)

Buenas noches.

Pasaba a saludar a los siempre alcistas del ibex35.


----------



## Namreir (4 Dic 2014)

Todavia tenemos que volar mucho mas, acercarnos al sol para que se nos derritan las alas.


----------



## Topongo (4 Dic 2014)

Como se ceban con arcelor la esran tirando con una mierda de volumen. .. quien me mandaría a mi ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (4 Dic 2014)

Topongo, estan chapando fundiciones y en geberal metalurgicas, los margenes deben estar jodidos.

Arcelor deberia plantearse chapar un tercio de sus plantas europeas.


----------



## NaNDeTe (4 Dic 2014)

Sisi pero 10.750 para mañana


----------



## Muttley (4 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como se ceban con arcelor la esran tirando con una mierda de volumen. .. quien me mandaría a mi ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Y yo sin embargo pienso que es buena elección, para el largo (y casi la única a estos precios). Global, reduciendo deuda a marchas forzadas y en plena restructuración. La empresa tiene posición dominante en una commodity de potencial brutal, lo malo es que las commodities no están de moda...y eso significa oportunidad. 

Como baje de 9 entro a bayoneta (bueno, ya estoy dentro desde esos precios pero ampliaría posiciones).


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Y yo sin embargo pienso que es buena elección, para el largo (y casi la única a estos precios). Global, reduciendo deuda a marchas forzadas y en plena restructuración. La empresa tiene posición dominante en una commodity de potencial brutal, lo malo es que las commodities no están de moda...y eso significa oportunidad.
> 
> Como baje de 9 entro a bayoneta (bueno, ya estoy dentro desde esos precios pero ampliaría posiciones).



Recuerdo mucho lo que dijo ponzi sobre el valor , pero veo que no acaba de recuperar, yo no me planteo seguir mas allá del posible suelo que ha podido hacer, si no es su momento no es su momento, no sirve de mucho empecinarse con ella y cargar una y otra vez, salvando las distancias es como las carboneras, no hay recuperación de la demanda de momento, tiene deuda grande y las comodities en mínimos, también el dia que despierte despertará fuerte pero a ver cuando es eso que se lleva esperando años.


----------



## Namreir (5 Dic 2014)

Seria buena noticia para el valor que chapasen 4 o 5 fabricas en europa. Me da a mi que tienen sobrecapacidad, y no esta claro que algun dia la tendran que usar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como se ceban con arcelor la esran tirando con una mierda de volumen. .. quien me mandaría a mi ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Yo la tengo para los nietos...::

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 09:02 ----------

Y Bankia en 1.28...


----------



## Namreir (5 Dic 2014)

Le han dado con el periodico en el hocico a los que se quedaron cortos ayer.


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo la tengo para los nietos...::
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 09:02 ----------
> 
> Y Bankia en 1.28...



Yo llevandola en 10 soy relativamente optimista para sacarle algo en el corto plazo, pero tengo claro que no me quedo por debajo de 9,50...
Nam, lo de las plantas en Europa habrá que ver cuales son estrategicas, yo creo que ha cerrado todo lo que puede cerrar sin comprometer mucho la producción y/o temas estrategicos.


----------



## Namreir (5 Dic 2014)

pues no se topongo, pero ultimamebte estamos viendo cerrar fundiciones, aluminio, cristal, etc, etc sumado a la vajada de las materias primas tiene pinta que los margenes se estan estrechando.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> pues no se topongo, pero ultimamebte estamos viendo cerrar fundiciones, aluminio, cristal, etc, etc sumado a la vajada de las materias primas tiene pinta que los margenes se estan estrechando.



Que Arcelor no mejopre habla muy mal de las espectativas a medio plazo de la economía productiva en el mundo.


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> pues no se topongo, pero ultimamebte estamos viendo cerrar fundiciones, aluminio, cristal, etc, etc sumado a la vajada de las materias primas tiene pinta que los margenes se estan estrechando.



Pues claro y más que cerrarán, como siempre las que queden serán las vencedoras, no todas pueden aguantar como puede hacerlo arcelor o alcoa (supongo que las que cierra son plantas no estratégicas), las "pequeñas" sin músculo y poco pedido a sufrir, a mi por eso me recuerda un poco el tema carboneras, solo que en este caso tengo claro que arcelor sobrevivirá, otra cosa es que no me hayan sacado antes o se vaya a los 8 o 6€ eso ya me es indiferente, por debajo de 9,5 no vuelvo hasta los 8 o si pasa los 11...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Dic 2014)

Por lo menos mis Zeltiberas lo intenta. Esperemos que se la definitiva. Es la única esperanza que tengo de acabar el año no muy mal...


----------



## Belisario (5 Dic 2014)

¿Cómo veis el mes de diciembre? ¿En qué nivel sería bueno cerrar un CFD alcista sobre el Ibex35?


----------



## Namreir (5 Dic 2014)

Ibex 15.000 en algun momento en los proximos dos años


----------



## inversobres (5 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ibex 15.000 en algun momento en los proximos dos años



Ya empezamos con las tonterias?? en el futuro morimos todos eso seguro.

Un hilo creado por un troll y posteais aun?

Tremendo.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 09:41 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> Sisi pero 10.750 para mañana



10.850 y ayer no paso nada. SP maximos rozando 2080.

Ojala me equivoque.


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya empezamos con las tonterias?? en el futuro morimos todos eso seguro.
> 
> Un hilo creado por un troll y posteais aun?
> 
> ...



Bueno era por charlar un rato por gente a la que sino no se le puede ver por otros lados... 
disculpe usetd o


----------



## Namreir (5 Dic 2014)

Si yq no nos permoten sustos como dios manda, esto es puro dirigismo.

Yo digo que si SP bajase un 40%, por poner una cifra, la reserva dederal entraria a saco comprando empresas gordas y bancos.

Pensars que estoy loco, pero lo descartais?


----------



## inversobres (5 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno era por charlar un rato por gente a la que sino no se le puede ver por otros lados...
> disculpe usetd o



No no, me parece correcto que charleis, pero cread un hilo en otra parte mas escondida, bolsa e inversiones o algo mas selecto y hablad como hablais.

El principal esta hecho mierda.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (5 Dic 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno era por charlar un *rato* por gente a la que sino no se le puede ver por otros lados...
> disculpe usetd o





...si quieres decir algo, dilo claro.


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> No no, me parece correcto que charleis, pero cread un hilo en otra parte mas escondida, bolsa e inversiones o algo mas selecto y hablad como hablais.
> 
> El principal esta hecho mierda.



El principal es una sucursal de forocoches directamente, algo más selecto¿?



bizc8 borracho dijo:


> ...si quieres decir algo, dilo claro.



::::::


----------



## inversobres (5 Dic 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 10.850 y ayer no paso nada. SP maximos rozando 2080.
> 
> Ojala me equivoque.




Ahi estamos, ahora que?? pues arriba, no queda otra, o muy mal dato en usa o volamos.


----------



## Namreir (5 Dic 2014)

hhay que subir hasta que se nos derritan las alas


----------



## inversobres (5 Dic 2014)

Brutal y manipuladisimo dato de empleo de usa.

Esto deberia incluso tirar los indices. Estan buscando la subida de tipos y/o frenazo en seco de compras de todo tipo de mierdas por parte de la fed.

10.850 a ver si aguantais.


----------



## Namreir (5 Dic 2014)

El maximo historico de ayer se le resiste al SP, aunque se ha quedado cerca a menos de un punto, yo apuesto a que lo rompemos.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 16:54 ----------

Hemos tocado los 10.900


----------



## egarenc (5 Dic 2014)

timofonicas de mi vida.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Dic 2014)

he abierto un hilo en bolsa e inversiones pero de momento no hay respuesta.

Quiero abrir posiciones en VXX un ETN que emula al VIX, y que está en minimísimos. La complacencia es brutal, y en cuanto se de la vuelta el asunto se disparará. 

Me gustaría saber un punto de entrada. Os mojáis?
https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=VXX


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> timofonicas de mi vida.



Nep de mi vida diría yo... todo menos mis tre... y me he quitado de mts para ir a ree... supongo que el resultado final será topongada pero de arcelor ya no me fio.

Ale txabales buen finde 
Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Dic 2014)

*Ya es viernes... copón!*


----------



## Namreir (5 Dic 2014)

El cuidador del SP gestiona los maximos historicis estilo Bubka.


----------



## tarrito (6 Dic 2014)

+


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> he abierto un hilo en bolsa e inversiones pero de momento no hay respuesta.
> 
> Quiero abrir posiciones en VXX un ETN que emula al VIX, y que está en minimísimos. La complacencia es brutal, y en cuanto se de la vuelta el asunto se disparará.
> 
> ...



Antes de hacer nada exha un ojo a esto

Cuando leer un periódico te puede arruinar: "Invertir en el VIX"


Saludos


----------



## Fatman (7 Dic 2014)

Me apunto al hilo.

Soy novato en esto de la bolsa, espero aprender mucho con vuestra ayuda y leyendo todo lo que aconsejáis.

No puedo ayudaros de otra manera pero por si a alguien le interesa:rolleye:. Mira! Yo soy diestista (Diplomado y FP) y de eso me puedeis consultar  … de fitoterapia y “ayudas” ergogénicas en el deporte o vida normal también … aceites esenciales, etc, etc todo lo que puedas encontrar en un herbolario y más! … pero no creo que sea el lugar apropiado para postear 

No me siento capacitado como para dar consejos a nadie. Lo único que haré es poner mis entradas y salidas en el mini-ibex , a veces acierto, a veces no…
Por cierto, yo estoy alcista… ji ji ji.


----------



## Fatman (8 Dic 2014)

La apertura de hoy ha amagado con llevarnos abajo y toque a la neck pero la MM ha actuado de soporte.

Arriba y a currar, porque el mercado abre todos los días  se creen que no hay que trabajar? los traders trabajamos muuuuchas horas, es cierto que no es algo extenuante porque nos gusta, pero es cansado, como un buen parandero se levanta temprano, como un buen avogado que prepara el caso, como un buen atleta que visualiza la carrera. TODO esto es necesario y no se aprende de la noche a la mañana.

EJECUTEN SU PLAN, es la forma de obtener resultados  y espero que lo ejecuten como un piloto de la F1, sin pensar, sólo ejecutar.

yiiiijaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Namreir (8 Dic 2014)

El brent en 67,5 y bajando


----------



## Fatman (8 Dic 2014)

IBEX esperando a la apertura USA
Hoy el SP puede dar una giro claro. Se aprecia una cuña que si no se rompe puede llevarnos muy abajo.








Recuerden quienes son los enemigos: no soy yo ni otro trader, compiten contra ordenadores, miren el tamaño de las operaciones, como si fuera un videojuego, es a ellos a los que hay que engañar, recuerden que son máquinas tontas y los que las cargan son monitos que operan en los mercados.


----------



## Fatman (8 Dic 2014)

FCC de mi vida :Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 08-dic-2014 at 13:44 ----------

para los que hagan "metesacas" con fondos, el SAB hoy NO publica ni VLP ni se pueden realizar entradas/salidas con fecha de hoy, todas las operaciones se posponen al 9-12-2014
vaya panda!


----------



## Fatman (8 Dic 2014)

Guanazo en el SP

tenemos un bonito HCH en velas intrahorarias ahora mismo :fiufiu:

Cuidado con el SAN



Spoiler



El banco de inversiones alemán Berenberg Bank ha mandado a Ana Botín un saluda en forma de demoledor informe. El documento, que firma desde Londres el analista principal de la firma, Nick Anderson, destaca que al Santander le falta capital para ser igual de sólido que sus principales competidores. De esta conclusión se descuelga la recomendación a los inversores de vender las acciones del grupo español, el mayor banco por capitalización de la zona del euro, incluso a pérdidas.

"El Santander no tiene suficiente capital. Aunque el anterior consejero delegado dijo estar satisfecho con la ratio actual del banco (8,6% sobre los activos ponderados en función del riesgo), la mayoría de los grandes bancos europeos está cerca del 10%, que es el objetivo no oficial en el mercado. El déficit de capital del Santander respecto a sus competidores asciende a 8.400 millones de euros (0,4 euros por acción)", señala Anderson a sus clientes.

Berenberg Bank se muestra escéptico sobre que el Santander sea capaz de corregir esta situación. A su juicio, "aunque es pronto para juzgar los nombramientos" de Botín, el nuevo consejero delegado, José Antonio Álvarez, "ha participado en las decisiones estratégicas (recortes de costes, capital y estructura corporativa) durante los últimos diez años". Así que las dos grandes asignaturas del banco español, reforzar su capital y disminuir los costes, seguirán pendientes. En los próximos ejercicios, el Santander debería gastar 500 millones anuales menos.

Recomienda vender acciones aunque se pierda

Otra de las debilidades que señala Berenber Bank a los inversores es la posición del Santander en España. Aunque el mercado nativo ha ganado peso en los últimos trimestres, hasta situarse como tercer país en aportación de beneficio (sólo por detrás de Reino Unido y Brasil), Anderson advierte de que la mejora reciente de márgenes "no es sostenible". Así que se rebajan las previsiones de beneficio.

Y tras ello, llega el párrafo con las demoledoras conclusiones: recomienda vender las acciones de esta entidad, con un precio objetivo de 5,4 euros por título (dos euros por debajo de la cotización actual). A media sesión, el Santander se deja el -0,4%. El contexto indica pérdidas en otros grandes bancos españoles. BBVA se desinfla este lunes a ritmos del -0,6%.


----------



## Fatman (9 Dic 2014)

Guanos días.

No fiarse de la la caidita, puede traer sorpresa.

*¿Correcciones 'higiénicas' para cerrar en máximos?*


Las bolsas europeas cotizan a la baja este martes, siguiendo así la estela de descensos marcada por los mercados globales y lastradas por unos precios del petróleo que continúan cayendo. La atención de los inversores estará centrada en la reunión del Ecofin, a la que acudirán los ministros de economía y finanzas de los 28 países miembros de la Unión Europea.
Los índices bursátiles mundiales cayeron durante la noche, a causa de la caída de los precios del petróleo, que marcaron nuevos mínimos de cinco años. El barril de crudo Brent bajó por debajo de los 66 dólares el barril. La disminución del precio de petróleo ha golpeado a Wall Street duramente, llevando al Dow Jones a registrar su mayor caída desde octubre.

Los inversores estarán atentos además a nuevos movimientos sobre la Reserva Federal (Fed) de Estados Unidos, después de que Wall Street Journal haya informado de que los funcionarios del banco central está considerando seriamente cambiar su discurso de mantener los tipos de interés a corto plazo cerca de cero por un "tiempo considerable".
La Fed se reunirá la próxima semana y el informe en Wall Street Journal, publicado este martes, sugirie que los funcionarios de la autoridad monetaria estadounidense podrían vislumbrar un cambio en la política durante esa reunión.
En otras noticias, el Banco de Japón (BoJ) se muestra cada vez más cercano a recortar sus previsiones de inflación el próximo mes, según han señalado fuentes del banco central a Reuters


En este escenario, Ramón Morell, analista de ETX Capital, mantiene que "los datos macro reflejan algunas sombras en las economías mundiales, los bancos centrales dudan si aplicar o no más estímulos (BCE) o si terminar o no con el escenario de tipos bajos de interés (Reserva Federal) y la Navidad se acerca al galope". Se cuestiona entonces: "¿Correcciones higiénicas para cerrar el año en máximos? Lo sabremos el 31 de diciembre con seguridad".


¿Correcciones 'higiénicas' para cerrar en máximos? El Ibex 35 pierde los 10.700 puntos - Bolsamania.com


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2014)

Patético intento, sigue remando "sargari_ano"

Hola "Calopes" no hay vuelta atrás, ahora a pelarla, bien que se te avisó.


----------



## Topongo (9 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Patético intento, sigue remando "sargari_ano"
> 
> Hola "Calopes" no hay vuelta atrás, ahora a pelarla, bien que se te avisó.



Oiga y ya que anda por aquí, usted cree que el guano va a durar o son correcciones sanas?
Un saludo y buen foro.


----------



## Fatman (9 Dic 2014)

FCC de mi vida ::



Topongo dijo:


> Oiga y ya que anda por aquí, usted cree que el guano va a durar o son correcciones sanas?
> Un saludo y buen foro.



Me alegra que me hagas esa pregunta.
Evidentemente el guano no puede durar demasiado, caída a 10400 como mucho, y búsqueda posterior de máximos con el vencimiento de diciembre.

Hay que aguantar dentro de la cuña como sea o la caída ya sería más importante.








---------- Post added 09-dic-2014 at 16:05 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Patético intento, sigue remando "sargari_ano"
> 
> Hola "Calopes" no hay vuelta atrás, ahora a pelarla, bien que se te avisó.



Me dá corage, cantidad de colegas y otros especímenes .., quejándose del mercado, de la vida, de los foros, llamándote, sms, emailsss porque tienen pérdidas, porque están jodidos …
AHORA ES EL TIEMPO DE LOS TRADERS, los abuelitos para casa a jugar a la petanca


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> Arriba y a currar, porque el mercado abre todos los días  se creen que no hay que trabajar? los traders trabajamos muuuuchas horas, es cierto que no es algo extenuante porque nos gusta, pero es cansado, como un buen parandero se levanta temprano, como un buen *avogado* que prepara el caso, como un buen atleta que visualiza la carrera. TODO esto es necesario y no se aprende de la noche a la mañana.



Cualquiera diría que eres el mpk ese. Aprende a escribir y luego tradea, so gili. Por cierto, lo de abuelito para un 20 añero tal vez, estando en la treintena aún me puedo considerar joven. 

Sr. Topongo, esto está para intras salvajes y salir por patas. Las últimas sesiones son de chiste, latigazos diarios a norte y sur que dejan pocas ganas de dejar posiciones abiertas.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2014 at 16:40 ----------









Mensaje recibido, es el gorro de navidad, pero debajo está el mismo tonto. 
Chicos cuidado ahí fuera, esta volatilidad no es buena para el LP, robar manzanitas y correr que no te pille la beneterica subido al árbol


----------



## Fatman (9 Dic 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Cualquiera diría que eres el mpk ese. Aprende a escribir y luego tradea, so gili. Por cierto, lo de abuelito para un 20 añero tal vez, estando en la treintena aún me puedo considerar joven.
> 
> Sr. Topongo, esto está para intras salvajes y salir por patas. Las últimas sesiones son de chiste, latigazos diarios a norte y sur que dejan pocas ganas de dejar posiciones abiertas.
> 
> ...




El inistón, viejuno cansino, el inistón, que se te va la pinza. :XX:

Tendencia primaria alcista, no se ha roto nada si no se rompe la cuña antes citada. Posiciones abiertas y largas sin problema, salvo para chiquilicuatres apalancados sin un duro como el citado.

Próxima parada los 11000.

Para todo lo demás ponga un autobús del inserso en su vida.


----------



## J-Z (9 Dic 2014)

Asi me gusta ver bajar el puto ibex este castuzo de mierda askeroso, tenía que estar en 9000 la mierda esta, a ver si viene el guano para 2015 por fin.


----------



## tarrito (9 Dic 2014)

mother of god

nos envían trollacos RABIOSOS a medida y personalizados ... grandezas de la hinternek hoijan :ouch:

:XX:


----------



## J-Z (9 Dic 2014)

Son troles sanos, donde para ahora MV nunca crei q entrase aki y no estuviera el rey del troleo.


----------



## Topongo (9 Dic 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> mother of god
> 
> nos envían trollacos RABIOSOS a medida y personalizados ... grandezas de la hinternek hoijan :ouch:
> 
> :XX:


----------



## Fatman (9 Dic 2014)

Qué bien se lo pasan en USA, jijiji

sell, sell, sell 
everywhere sell

mañana gap a la baja 

pongan especial hincapié en las resistencias, esos puntos deben ser las entradas para sus operaciones. 
Seguiremos en modo corrección y los cortos son nuestra mejor arma, eso no quita que podamos probar algún largo durante la sesión no los descarten. 
Debemos estar atentos, las condiciones, los rumores, noticias, intervenciones pueden que nos inciten al overtrading, es inapelable tener un plan, con las resistencias bien marcadas. 



Monlovi dijo:


> mother of god
> 
> nos envían trollacos RABIOSOS a medida y personalizados ... grandezas de la hinternek hoijan :ouch:
> 
> :XX:



como experto que soy en hierbas le voy a recomendar una infusioncita de Yohimbe, la corteza de este árbol bien hervidita le delvolverá vigor a sus cuerpos cavernosos y podrá pajearse con más gustarraco entre troleo y troleo y cambio de multinick y multinick

...pero no se aburren de venir aquí a hacer el tonto :ouch:


----------



## Krim (9 Dic 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Con lo fácil que habría sido darle a "ignorar" a los trolls en vez de contestar cada una de sus idioteces, copón.



Ya, pero eso no hubiera conseguido los objetivos .


----------



## Fatman (9 Dic 2014)

Doble techo formado y rotura clara de los 10500 

esto nos llevara a un objetivo 10250, buen punto para comprar barato 









Krim dijo:


> Ya, pero eso no hubiera conseguido los objetivos .



de cualquier manera no los van a conseguir, sean cuales sean esos objetivos 
son muy tontos
mucho :XX:

hablemos de bolsa y pasemos de ellos


----------



## Krim (9 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> Doble techo formado y rotura clara de los 10500
> 
> esto nos llevara a un objetivo 10250, buen punto para comprar barato
> 
> ...



De hecho, ya están conseguido s así que no tengo muy claro de que hablas.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (9 Dic 2014)

no sé si eres el obk o eltontoelgorro ienso: ... pero de bolsa sigues sin dar ni una :ouch:


----------



## Fatman (9 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Por una vez, vamos a mantener las buenas costumbres ::::::
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md6zfAfn9ac



qué hijo de puta eres, cabronaso :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> no sé si eres el obk o eltontoelgorro ienso: ... pero de bolsa sigues sin dar ni una :ouch:



El mundo es muy pequeño y los pueblos del norte pequeños y se conoce todo el mundo. 

Es el del gorro y este modelo se lo guardamos para invierno, que con el frío se pierde calcio. Así se mantiene calentito :: 







El próximo de Iberdrola que venga con dos agujericos para el verano, que ventile, que ventile :XX::XX:


----------



## Topongo (9 Dic 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> no sé si eres el obk o eltontoelgorro ienso: ... pero de bolsa sigues sin dar ni una :ouch:



Ya se que lo que voy a decir no es muy popular ni lo que hay que decir pero bueno .
Decir que tono no daba una me parece bastante atrevido , de hecho creo que bien poco falló. ...
Otra cosa es que en ciertos temas se le fuese la pinza y mucho en mi opinión además me parece que fue bastante responsable del principio del fin del hilo, cosa que también le dije y lo puse por aquí.

Otra cosa ya es el obk, depeche o li que sea... 

Tampoco se muy bien que hago poniendo esto a estas alturas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (9 Dic 2014)

Hombre el problema deltontoelgorro es que trasladara sus problemas sexuales y domésticos al foro, como si nosotros tuvieramos culpa de su situación, que en el fondo me da lástima


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2014)

Y los baners Fran, y los baners....::









Abrazzo figura!


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Fatman (9 Dic 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8A2dPlOY4A




jjajaja, no lo había visto

pero qué hijo de puta el Monlovi, la guasa que tiene el cabronaso :XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (9 Dic 2014)

besitos :X

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIvXgamM96s


----------



## tarrito (10 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> jjajaja, no lo había visto
> 
> pero qué hijo de puta el Monlovi, la guasa que tiene el cabronaso :XX::XX:



aaayyyyy! Picarón Picarón  ... a ti ta gustao cuando va el chorrete pa dentro, eh!?, Palomo! 

besitos :X


----------



## Fatman (10 Dic 2014)

Lo dicho, no se ha roto nada en el IBEX. 
Rotura de culos a los cortos, a los cortos de mente también, ya subir de nuevo.


Llega la navidad. Momento para olvidarse de rencores y abrazar a todo el mundo.

Desde nuestro rincón favorito, con los mejores deseos para los buenos foreros que inundan estas páginas.







---------- Post added 10-dic-2014 at 09:35 ----------




FranR dijo:


> El mundo es muy pequeño y los pueblos del norte pequeños y se conoce todo el mundo.
> 
> Es el del gorro y este modelo se lo guardamos para invierno, que con el frío se pierde calcio. Así se mantiene calentito ::
> 
> ...




jajaja, que bueno, pero qué hijo de puta más grande el FranR , me encantas 
cómo las tiras, eres la caña, mi trader favorito:XX:


----------



## tarrito (10 Dic 2014)

*"como experto que soy en hierbas le voy a recomendar una infusioncita de Yohimbe"*

¿no estará usted recomendando (en un foro público) un producto que en España no hay *ningún* medicamento autorizado que contenga esta sustancia en su composición? ... ¿verdaaad? :

como experto que es, debe saber lo que les pasa a los que recomiendan estas cosas

¿¿no será que usted o alguno de sus amiguitos (   ) lo comercializa a través de internet o en establecimientos fuera del canal farmacéutico??

***********************************************************

ahondando en su espírritu navideño, tanto yo como mis multinicks, le que hacemos entrega de este pequeño presente







** por cierto, uno de mis multinicks, tiene envidia porque no le ha llamado cabronaso ni hijo de puta ... revise los comentarios (como le gusta hacer) y haga lo propio ... porque ya sabe lo dee "o nos insulta a tod@s ... o la mariquita al río" (es así el dicho??) :

besitos besitos Palomita :X :X
:rolleye:


----------



## Fatman (10 Dic 2014)

Dejad atrás los rencores y los odios, ainsssss, que es navidad y la bolsa es alcisssta

Tod@s a comprar Matildes para regalar, causarán sensación en el 2015 8:

Aplíquense al trading si realmente lo desean, hagan sus deberes, y vayan con humildad al mercado.

Merry Christmas everyone!
This is a beeeeeear market!!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Dic 2014)

moriiiiiiiiiiiiiiir.....


----------



## Norske (10 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> Dejad atrás los rencores y los odios, ainsssss, que es navidad y *la bolsa es alcisssta*
> 
> Tod@s a comprar Matildes para regalar, causarán sensación en el 2015 8:
> 
> ...



:: ::::


----------



## Namreir (10 Dic 2014)

Rojo!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 10-dic-2014 at 14:13 ----------

Llegara un dia que la bolsa subira y alcanzara nuevos maximos, que los brotes verdes bañaran las praderas de hispania, que una nueva epoca de prosperidad caiga sobre nuestras espaldas


----------



## Fatman (10 Dic 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y los baners Fran, y los baners....::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



enga!!
ese abrazo que es navidad!!


----------



## Namreir (10 Dic 2014)

El ataque de los osos carnivoros soon in your living room. Veremos prpitos detripados y degollados, empresas profanadas a sangre y fuego, ciudades arrasadas, paises destruidos ......

Y el brent en 64

Esto va a ser una puta carniceria


----------



## Namreir (10 Dic 2014)

El brent en 63 y bajando


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2014)

Bueno hoy he repostado a 1,19 ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fatman (10 Dic 2014)

Guano a reventar.

..a reventar los larguitos de los ejpertitos :fiufiu:

ah no, que ellos siempre saben la tendencia



Namreir dijo:


> El brent en 63 y bajando



Pues el carbón y las carboneras ni te cuento. :ouch::ouch:








menos mal que aquí nadie está dentro :bla:


----------



## Namreir (10 Dic 2014)

Con lo que ha bakado el petroleo, la gasokina o gasokeo deberia haber bajado mas de 20 centimos. Lo habeis notado?


----------



## Krim (10 Dic 2014)

Si.*algo* se ha notado. Pero vamos que es lo de siempre. El petróleo baja un 30% y la gasofa un 10. Luego subirá un 30% y la gasofa subirá otro 30%

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (10 Dic 2014)

El petroleo ha bajado algo mas de 30 euros ppr barril, desde unos 85 euros el barril hasta los 52 actuales.

Un barril son unos 160 litros

Asi que sale a unos 20 centimos por litro

Si en vuestra gasolinera no os han bajado esos 20 céntimos, os estan robando.


----------



## Fatman (10 Dic 2014)

USA cayendo el 1,5 y el VIX un +55% en 4 sesiones







mañana gap a la baja, el doble techo de ayer nos llevaba claramente a los 10200-10250 

a los alcistillah piratillah, como experto en buenas hierbas, les recomiendo tratar el estrés de forma natural y equilibrada, por ejemplo con Hipérico. 

Con esta hierbita nos relajamos, así evitamos esos arrebatos violentos y desagradables, que nos empujan a poner videos asquerosos de gente cagando, llamar maricón soezmente a todo el que se menea, y esas cosas de gente muuuuyyyyy alterada.
....muuuyyyy alterada :fiufiu:



Spoiler



contiene hipericina que inhibe la acción de la enzima “dopamina b-hidroxilasa”, lo que provoca un aumento de la dopamina y la serotonina (mejora el humor) en el organismo a la vez que disminuye la cantidad de adrenalina.


----------



## Namreir (10 Dic 2014)

Es la NEP, los mericanos empiezan a disfrutar el buen hacer del rajao en la frontera sur.


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2014)

Y yo hoy entrando en sabadell , me cago en mi estampa
::
Y a los gasolineros que no se olviden del cambios dollar y eso... pero bueno algo se nota
Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (10 Dic 2014)

Ya lo ge tenido en cuenta

Petroleo 110 dolares

euro/dolar 1,33

Petroleo 83 euros

Petroleo 65 dolares

euros/dolar 1,25

petroleo 51 euros


----------



## Fatman (11 Dic 2014)

Buenos diassssssss genteeeeeeeee...

Inditex ganó 1.687 millones entre febrero y octubre, con un repunte en sus ventas del 7% - RTVE.es


Aprovecho la ocasión para felicitaros a tod@s esta próxima navidad... que seáis felices y el año nuevo os deje cumplir algún sueño. 
Siempre os llevo en mi mente. 
Sois FANTÁSTIC@S---feliz navidad de corazónnnnnnnnn :X:X


----------



## Fatman (11 Dic 2014)

:fiufiu::fiufiu:








Desde junio de este año 2014: 
Sacyr -51%, 
OHL -46%, 
FCC -23%,
ACS -23%.

:fiufiu::fiufiu:


https://twitter.com/bolsacomtrading


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (11 Dic 2014)

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Fail!!!


----------



## Namreir (11 Dic 2014)

-7,2% atenas y bajando

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 15:12 ----------

Los griegos intentaran hacer un SIMPA, y seran castigados hasta el exterminio de forma ejemplarizante, de la misma firma que se ajusticiaba en plaza publica en el antiguo regimen.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2014 at 15:13 ----------

Veo hambre, muerte y miseria en la polvorienta atenas.


----------



## Fatman (11 Dic 2014)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Fail!!!




Bien visto


----------



## Norske (12 Dic 2014)

up nostálgico

Con lo que era este hilo en semanas como esta y días como el de hoy. Quo vadis Burbuja...


----------



## Namreir (12 Dic 2014)

Si trabajais en alguna empresa industrial, atados los machos, estad preparados, mantened ahorros, esperados lo peor, por que esto se va a la mierda. Mucha suerte compañeros!!!


----------



## Fatman (12 Dic 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si trabajais en alguna empresa industrial, atados los machos, estad preparados, mantened ahorros, esperados lo peor, por que esto se va a la mierda. Mucha suerte compañeros!!!




El guano no durará eternamente. Sólo hasta los 10200.
Arriba esos ánimos. 

Es Navidad!!!











---------- Post added 12-dic-2014 at 14:12 ----------

10118?








¿Hasta dónde corregirán los índices?


----------



## Fatman (12 Dic 2014)

jammy, jammy 







::::


----------



## burbujeado (12 Dic 2014)

La NEP a todo trapo


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2014)

Rally de navidat con carlitros sainz.


----------



## Fatman (13 Dic 2014)

Vaya semanita, vaya semanita... :fiufiu:

los nuncafallistas seguro que se han forrado con sus posiciones cortas ::::


Para la semana que viene, USA ha apoyado claramente donde se pensaba, pero queda ese gap en 2000...


----------



## bizc8 borracho (13 Dic 2014)

¿Qué va a pasar el lunes?¿Va haber guano del güeno?¿Por qué cayó ayer el Nasdaq tanto a última hora?


Estais mu aburrios toos... esaboríos, que sois unos esaboríos.


----------



## Fatman (13 Dic 2014)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> ¿Qué va a pasar el lunes?¿Va a ver guano del güeno?¿Por qué cayó ayer el Nasdaq tanto a última hora?
> 
> 
> Estais mu aburrios toos... esaboríos, que sois unos esaboríos.




:XX:

no toques los webos, la gente está muy ocupada poniendo hielo en el rojete pandoretizado


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2014)

habría que ir abriendo el de 2015 por si acaso. y el de 2016


----------



## Lukatovic (14 Dic 2014)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> ¿Qué va a pasar el lunes?¿Va a ver guano del güeno?¿Por qué cayó ayer el Nasdaq tanto a última hora?
> 
> 
> Estais mu aburrios toos... esaboríos, que sois unos esaboríos.



Yo diría que mañana es el momento de entrar, por lo tanto seguro que me equivoco y baja hasta los infiernos. ::


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Dic 2014)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Yo diría que mañana es el momento de entrar, por lo tanto seguro que me equivoco y baja hasta los infiernos. ::



yo también lo creo...pero no sé en qué valor ::::


----------



## FranR (15 Dic 2014)

Uppp hilo de IBEX.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (15 Dic 2014)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Yo diría que mañana es el momento de entrar, por lo tanto seguro que me equivoco y baja hasta los infiernos. ::





las clavao, condenao...


----------



## Fatman (15 Dic 2014)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Yo diría que mañana es el momento de entrar, por lo tanto seguro que me equivoco y baja hasta los infiernos. ::



y cómo ves la cosa para mañana? :rolleye:

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 18:53 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Uppp hilo de IBEX.



toma y vete a comprarte un gorro bonito


----------



## Lukatovic (15 Dic 2014)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> las clavao, condenao...



Eso parece... ::

Venga me arrancó y digo que para mañana más corrección para pillar más abajo, con lo cual, siguiendo mi buen criterio :: :: subirá como un cohete desde primera hora.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (16 Dic 2014)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Eso parece... ::
> 
> Venga me arrancó y digo que para mañana más corrección para pillar más abajo, con lo cual, siguiendo mi buen criterio :: :: subirá como un cohete *desde primera hora*.




Casi, casi...., pero en general muy buen criterio.


----------



## ... (17 Dic 2014)

ENCE capeando muy bien el temporal. El rally que está a punto de comenzar lo pondrá por encima de los 2 euros.


----------



## juanfer (17 Dic 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> habría que ir abriendo el de 2015 por si acaso. y el de 2016



Ahora ya no es necesario abrir un hilo cada mes se puede aguantar todo el año en un hilo, o toda una década.

Y pensar que habían meses que abríamos dos hilos por mes.


----------



## ... (18 Dic 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Ahora ya no es necesario abrir un hilo cada mes se puede aguantar todo el año en un hilo, o toda una década.
> 
> Y pensar que habían meses que abríamos dos hilos por mes.



Últimamente la cosa está más tranquila con los trolls y la administración del foro está actuando (aunque sigue alguno suelto).

Seamos positivos, hablemos de bolsa y dejémonos de marujeos.

Hoy y mañana toca verde.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Dic 2014)

Entonces se retoma el hilo?


----------



## ... (18 Dic 2014)

... dijo:


> ENCE capeando muy bien el temporal. El rally que está a punto de comenzar lo pondrá por encima de los 2 euros.



Ni un día ha tardado... :


----------



## egarenc (20 Dic 2014)

jeroglifico, hilo del HVEI...







Calipopez, creo que has perdido muchos clientes, te jodes.


----------



## ... (21 Dic 2014)

*Arcelor Mittal anuncia a los sindicatos el cierre de su planta de Agurain*

Nadie quiere estar cerca de Ane... :XX:


----------



## J-Z (22 Dic 2014)

No, ninguno.


----------



## ... (22 Dic 2014)

Boycott dijo:


> Pregunta a los expertos, de parte de un familiar al que le ha tocado un 3º premio de la lotería
> 
> Si os tocara la lotería ¿invertiriais en bolsa?
> ¿qué valores os parecen interesantes para el año que viene?



Que compre varios valores válidos para hacer B&H, que reinvierta los dividendos y que vuelva a mirar su cartera dentro de 10 años.


----------



## tarrito (22 Dic 2014)

y esos valores para comprar y mantener 10 años son ... ???


----------



## ... (22 Dic 2014)

Bme
eng
ibe
rep
san


----------



## ... (23 Dic 2014)

Vendidas las ENCE con jugosas ganancias 

Feliz año a tod@s


----------



## ... (29 Dic 2014)

Qué gusta da estar fuera un día como hoy 

A ver si esto sigue bajando y nos podemos ir de rebajas en enero


----------



## Taluek (30 Dic 2014)

Semeja que acabaremos el año guanorreando.::

Artículo muy interesante para los que seguimos índices en Seeking Alpha.
Para leerlo entero me parece que hay que estar registrado. Resumen: en 2013 invertir en los países cuyo CAPE era menor a finales de 2012 (es decir, estaban más baratos según ese valor) hubiese dado una gran rentabilidad, pero en 2014 esa metodología hubiera resultado en cuantiosas pérdidas. Es decir, comprar varios índices baratos por el mero hecho de estarlo tampoco garantiza nada. 

Country CAPE Ratios: Wizard In 2013, Dunce In 2014? - Cambria Global Value ETF (NYSEARCA:GVAL) | Seeking Alpha









> Summary
> 
> The CAPE ratio was a fantastic predictor of country returns in 2013.
> In March 2014, Mebane Faber and Cambria Investments launched GVAL, which uses CAPE-like methodologies to buy the cheapest global markets.
> ...


----------



## Namreir (30 Dic 2014)

El bono aleman a 5 años a punto de entrar en terreno negativo, la rentabilidad se desploma hasta el 0,012% anual, y bajando.

Alemania 5-Años | Rendimiento de Bono Alemania 5-Años


----------



## elpatatero (30 Dic 2014)

Yo acabo de invertir en panga.


----------



## Taluek (30 Dic 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Yo acabo de invertir en panga.



Yo he ido al concesionario a devolver el barco que había encargado esperando el Rally de navidad...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Dic 2014)

La que esta cayendo en Grecia y ahora Petrobras en Brasil y hay sigue el Ibex...inmutable...menudo truño falso...


----------



## Taluek (30 Dic 2014)

las 2 ultimas sesiones han sido malas, a ver el cierre y mañana, pero el año 2014 del ibex en ternimos generales ha sido malo, no desastroso pero si malo.

Hay gente muy buena a la que este año habrá salido redondo, ya que han clavado como se comportaría el IBEX. Analistas como Cárpatos han acertado cuando dijeron que este año sería plano 
...cuando todos daban por seguros los 12000... y otros los 8000 ::::::...(sí, los vendeburras cortilargos aciertatendencias de niveles inventaos)


----------



## besto (30 Dic 2014)

Yo apuesto por un 2015 con sartenazo de 2000-3000 points abajo cuando toque "dar" los problemas de saturacion de deuda y necesidad de refinanciacion de los paises debiles de europa (españa of course esta entre ellos). 

Sin embargo los finales de ciclo suelen ser muy alcistas por lo que entre ayer de nuevo con vistas a rally de fin de año y pillar un par de semanas alcistas y salir para ver los toros desde la barrera unos mesecillos (suelo estar en liquidez mucho tiempo y cuando creo verlo claro hago entradas). 

Hoy y mañana hubiera esperado cierres alcistas pero no ha sido asi hoy y mañana sera un dia muy flojo con poco volumen y pienso que verde pero flojo.

¿Como lo veis?


----------



## ... (30 Dic 2014)

Enero y febrero tienen pinta de ser unos meses donde vamos a poder pillar empresas a precios muy atractivos. Esa es mi opinión, luego la bolsa por supuesto hará lo que quieran los 4 leones que la manejan.


----------



## Tono (31 Dic 2014)

Buenos días.

Paso a saludar y desear lo mejor para todos los foreros este nuevo año. Mucha suerte y que la vida se porte bien con vosotros. 
Felicidad y salud para todos... ya sabéis, el dinero es lo que menos importa, pero si puede ser que se gane todo el que se pueda.

Supongo que me siento obligado a escribir este post ya que a principios de año hubo gente que me pidió consejo sobre crear una cartera a largo plazo.

Dejo en el spoiler mi contestación en aquel momento:



Spoiler






Tono dijo:


> Mi idea de inversión es simplemente batir la inflación, con eso me basta. No quiero correr más riesgos, por lo tanto para mí un 5% de plusvalías es un éxito (aunque siempre me ha ido bastante mejor, crucemos los dedos)
> He elegido los valores por seguridad, ninguna de estas empresas va a quebrar en los próximos 36 meses, ya que en sus balances tienen caja para cumplir con todas sus obligaciones en ese plazo.
> Salvo BME, las otras 3 obtienen mínimo el 70% de sus ingresos fuera de España. No dependen de nuestro mercado interno que se está hundiendo a los infiernos.
> Todas ellas garantizan dividendos (según mi precio medio de compra):
> ...







Y estos fueron los resultados de mi operativa personal (que no consejos, jamás me atreveríaa darlos).

Pese a que vamos a cerrar el año planos o incluso por debajo del año pasado no puedo quejarme y ésta es la rentabilidad obtenida. 
Recuerdo a aquellos que me decían que ganar dinero cuando todo sube es muy fácil. Si las cosas se hacen bien y con sentido común, cuando baja la bolsa como este año también se gana, señores, porque ponerse corto no es comprar CFDs y hacer rico al bróker, :no:, ponerse corto es vender cuando el precio está arriba
...y ponerse largo justamente lo contrario.
El comprar barato y vender caro de toda la vida, que siempre ha funcionado. 

(la mayor parte de las operaciones las canté en directo en el hilo, creo que sólo las dos últimas ventas no lo hice)
Los beneficios de las compra/ventas son totalmente netos, después de gastos de bróker y demás tasas, y los beneficios de los dividendos son restando el 21% de IRPF que se ha quedado retenido en hacienda (que no me va a devolver afortunadamente)








Evidentemente no voy a aconsejar a nadie sobre cómo y dónde invertir este año nuevo... 
...pero por si a alguien le interesa, si se hubiera comprado el día 16/12/2014 (el IBEX tocó los 9900) este paquetito de acciones de valores que yo considero ''seguros'' para gestionar durante el 2015, hoy creo no estaría mal posicionado:







Yo aprovecharía si vuelve a verse una situación parecida pronto, sólo hay que tener paciencia :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Mucha suerte y felicidad a todos. 
No os toméis en serio internet y los foros, así como tampoco a todos aquellos delincuentes que ofrecen sistemas infalibles de trading e inversión suicida... o aquellos que invitan a comprar chicharros infectos porque ''dan entrada por A. Técnico"
La vida es mucho más sencilla y bonita. :X


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Dic 2014)

¿ Como va la Mascarad digo el Ibex ?...


----------



## ... (31 Dic 2014)

Grande Tono. Enorme.

Un feliz año nuevo también para ti.


----------



## Se vende (31 Dic 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Paso a saludar y desear lo mejor para todos los foreros este nuevo año. Mucha suerte y que la vida se porte bien con vosotros.
> Felicidad y salud para todos... ya sabéis, el dinero es lo que menos importa, pero si puede ser que se gane todo el que se pueda.
> ...



Se te han olvidado poner las perdidas ::

Ahora en serio, pones todas las operaciones y acabas poniendo lo último (en negrita lo he puesto) que crack. S2


----------



## Namreir (31 Dic 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Se te han olvidado poner las perdidas ::
> 
> Ahora en serio, pones todas las operaciones y acabas poniendo lo último (en negrita lo he puesto) que crack. S2



Cuando tiene perdidas nunca vende.


----------



## tarrito (31 Dic 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Se te han olvidado poner las perdidas ::
> 
> Ahora en serio, pones todas las operaciones y acabas poniendo lo último (en negrita lo he puesto) que crack. S2




le ha comprao la maquinita a Goldman Sachs ienso: 
)

Feliz Año Nuevo burbujer@s bolser@s


----------



## Topongo (31 Dic 2014)

Me alegra leerte tono lástima de últimas 3 o cuatro lineas y que sigas en tus trece en ese sentido.
Para los que hacemos byh en el ibex como estrategia principal y como aportador de info diaria de lo mejorcito hasta el fatidico verano , también contrapunto a una estartegia mas cortoplacista que ha ayudado a bastantes yo entre ellos, pero ya sabes lo que pienso sobre el no respeto a otras formas que creo que también han demostrado y no creo que puedas negarlo otra cosa es que sea recomendable para cierta gente ... y luego está el tema del troleo...

Bueno después de esta chapa mientras ando de poteo os deseo un feliz año a todos y que pandoro sea benevolente 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Dic 2014)

Feliz año nuevo chavalines .


----------

